# Kai the Homeless Hitchhiker and his hatchet



## Big Don (Feb 2, 2013)

This is a mile from my work.
I drove past there about 4:30, now I know why there was crime scene tape and evidence markers around an "accident"
Holy Crap, that is a lot of crazy...
Ban Cars!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 3, 2013)

Next thing you know, certain people will be suggesting that we don't need anything other than a hatchet to defend ourselves from home invasion robberies.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 3, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Next thing you know, certain people will be suggesting that we don't need anything other than a hatchet to defend ourselves from home invasion robberies.


Don't you mean a hatchet wielding doofus? As for me, had I hit someone thrice with a hatchet, they wouldn't have arrested him... but, then, I am not a scrawny stoner...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 3, 2013)

I was somewhat suprised to hear Homeless Kai say he hit the man with a hatchet three times, followed by the network guy saying none of the injuries were life threatening.

Frankly, Homeless Kai looks like a tweaker to me. It *could* have just been adrenaline, but if he and Jesus were smoking some meth, that would explain the described behavior as well as Homeless Kais personality quirks...


----------



## Big Don (Feb 3, 2013)

There is a large tweeker population in the area.


----------

